# Bought a new guitar



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

Just got a Larivee L-09.:banana:

It's in a box in my livingroom thawing out.

It's supposed stay in the box in the case for 24 hours it says on a sticker on the box.

Who am I to argue with box stickers.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Very nice guitar. Congrats.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

So do you have to leave it in the box everytime for 24 hrs? Can't take it anywhere then


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Wow, I have nevr had a guitar in a box before, what does it taste like lofu , just kidding congrats on your new Larrivee, yep I found it very unproductive to argue with no stupid labels, they always seem to win, well I hope you enjoy her and play the living you know what out of herso she turns into every thing you want from her.ship


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks guys.

It's been 12 hours do you think it would be allright to open the box.

How long does a turkey take to thaw?


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

I took it out tuned it up and played it.

This is one nice guitar.

If only I could play as well as the guitar can.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

elindso said:


> Just got a Larivee L-09.:banana:
> 
> It's in a box in my livingroom thawing out.
> 
> ...


Awesome.

Every Larivee I've ever played including the one I owned (and wore out) has been fantastic.


Hopefully I'll get a chance to try it out in person sometime.


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

Hey Milkman

I'll bring it out to the airport if need be.:smile:

It's a fine guitar, sublte with a hint of beauty.

I'm sure you are needed in Valcourt.

It's been over a year.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

elindso said:


> Hey Milkman
> 
> I'll bring it out to the airport if need be.:smile:
> 
> ...



January. I ran out of dates in December. Two trips and a gig this week. Next week Nebraska. The following week Ohio......you get the picture. I'll make a point of getting together with you when I come. 

Someday I'll sell all my $hit and buy a nice acoustic. Until then, it's stage tools only, LOL.

One thing I remember about most Larivees is the nice chunky bottom, a bit like some D45s and D28s I've played, but with a better balance of frequencies to my ear.


----------

